# Just got my 23andme genetic test results back



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.


My paternal ancestry traces back to a West African ancestor in Mali and my maternal ancestry traces back to a Native American woman.


That 15% European ancestry is bogus, is several other tests done by other genetic ancestry companies, my European ancestry was no higher that 5%.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.


----------



## driveby (Feb 19, 2011)

So you love 55% of yourself ?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.



You do know where and how that 15% came to be in my ancestry, correct? Hint, it was not consensual, at least my paternal line is African. That 15% comes almost entirely from my mother's side.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

driveby said:


> So you love 55% of yourself ?



55% is my genetic ancestry, my ethnicity is wholly African American, MGM but still 100% African American.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.
> ...



How do you know it wasn't consensual?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> 
> 
> My paternal ancestry traces back to a West African ancestor in Mali and my maternal ancestry traces back to a Native American woman.
> ...



So what did the test say about the percentage of you being human?  50%?  25%? 6%?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I've traced my mother's ancestors back to the 1840s in Louisiana and none of my maternal ancestors during that time were married and they were owned by a white planter. No, it wasn't consensual. Of all of my siblings, I'm the only one with light skin and light eyes[light brown].


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> ...



LOL, jackass, I have no Neanderthal ancestry, which is low in all humans but highest in people of European descent. my European ancestry plotted squarely in central Europe among French people, as expect, since my maternal great-great grandfather was a French man.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Consensual or not, you're as white as obama is black.

But as a Native, I welcome you to the fold anyway


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



In that case, it probably wasn't consensual. But it's part of who you are - and that isn't something to hate or be ashamed of. You're a decent human being.... whatever your bloodline.... it's the content of your character that matters, Charlie. Not whether your skin is light or dark or whether your eyes are brown, blue, green or anything else. I'd put money on that's what you'll teach your kids.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



French?   Oh, well.. you need to learn to surrender then.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I've been knowing I have Native ancestry, my maternal grandmother is Native American, Creek and Seminole. Obama has 50% or more European ancestry.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Well my wife is half white and she's darker than I am, my kids should have some color when they born, all three of them. I could never gladly accpt slavemaster blood in my veins even though it is a part of me.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...




Yes its, French, my mother has some Creole ancestry, but she is *NOT* a Louisiana Creole, she's what is called a Redbone.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I can understand why you wouldn't be 'proud' of it, but I hope you learn to accept what you cannot change. It doesn't make you any less a decent person. Nor will it make your kids less decent. 

I kind of think it would be a good thing if we all had mixed heritage. Then nobody could bitch about color.


----------



## manifold (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> That 15% European ancestry is bogus, is *several other tests* done by other genetic ancestry companies, my European ancestry was no higher that 5%.



The fact that you've had your genetic ancestry tested 'several' times suggests a large helping of obsession with side order of insecurity.

just sayin...


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> 
> 
> My paternal ancestry traces back to a West African ancestor in Mali and my maternal ancestry traces back to a Native American woman.
> ...




That's pretty cool. It's not uncommon for Americans with primarily African lineage to also have some European lineage mixed in. There's a TV show (forget what it's called) where celebrities trace their lineage, and I think it was either Oprah or Whoopi who found out that one of their great-great-grandpas was a white European.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

manifold said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > That 15% European ancestry is bogus, is *several other tests* done by other genetic ancestry companies, my European ancestry was no higher that 5%.
> ...




Different companies have different reference samples for testing.


----------



## manifold (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




That doesn't surprise me.

It's the fact that you care about it so much that you'd have yours tested 'several' times that I find a bit puzzling.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

manifold said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...




I only tested with three companies, idiot.


----------



## manifold (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



That still seems like two too many to me.  But regardless, "several" was your word, not mine...  Idiot


----------



## driveby (Feb 19, 2011)

He's going to keep doing tests until one proves Obama was his uncle......


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

driveby said:


> He's going to keep doing tests until one proves Obama was his uncle......



Sorry you tragic mulatto, Obama's ancestry is East African and distant German descent, we could never have any common ancestry, maybe you're mad because you do share ancestry with him and he says he's black, unlike your tragic mulatto jackass.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 19, 2011)

*One thing I know for sure, the OP is 100% racist!!!*

Posted in green to avoid creating more of those racist black characters


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

KissMy said:


> *One thing I know for sure, the OP is 100% racist!!!*
> 
> Posted in green to avoid creating more of those racist black characters



How is the OP racist? Stop being a moron.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > He's going to keep doing tests until one proves Obama was his uncle......
> ...



According to the DNA, you're mulatto.

Why is that tragic?


----------



## driveby (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



I was going to keep letting him dig that hole, thanks a lot.....


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass-O-Matic continues to prove that he is one of the most vile Racists on this board.

I bet he benefits from being "High Yellow" - and yet he has to claim it's the result of his ancestors being raped.

Disgusting.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

KissMy said:


> *One thing I know for sure, the OP is 100% racist!!!*
> 
> Posted in green to avoid creating more of those racist black characters



No, he isn't. You can fuck off with the 'race card' KissMy.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Wrong, genetic ancestry estimates doesn't make a mulatto, if one has one black parent and one white by definition that person is a mulatto, both of my parents are MGM African Americans, so no, I'm not a mulatto. Besides, a person of predominate African and Native American ancestry wouldn't be a mulatto anyways.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Bass-O-Matic continues to prove that he is one of the most vile Racists on this board.
> 
> I bet he benefits from being "High Yellow" - and yet he has to claim it's the result of his ancestors being raped.
> 
> Disgusting.



I have never benefited from being "high yellow," never haver and never will.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Bass-O-Matic continues to prove that he is one of the most vile Racists on this board.
> 
> I bet he benefits from being "High Yellow" - and yet he has to claim it's the result of his ancestors being raped.
> 
> Disgusting.



Bass is not a racist.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

driveby said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




Both you and Mini 14 don't know what a tragic mulatto is:


Tragic mulatto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



driveby keeps denying his Groe ancestry in the hope that he would be white.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *One thing I know for sure, the OP is 100% racist!!!*
> ...



His quote in the OP says it all. I have also seen his attitude in other threads. Plus his sig line.



Bass v 2.0 said:


> "15% European ancestry, which is too damn high"


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

KissMy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That is not 'racist', idiot.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bass-O-Matic continues to prove that he is one of the most vile Racists on this board.
> ...




His posting history on this board indicates otherwise.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

KissMy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




You're just plain damn dumb, I took genetic tests at two other companies that revealed no higher than 5% European ancestry and I know my family trees on both sides, thats why I said 15% is too damn high for me in my case. No explain how that is racist, moron.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bass-O-Matic continues to prove that he is one of the most vile Racists on this board.
> ...




One way or another, you are a liar.

You constantly rail about the racism in the U.S.  If you are correct, then you benefit from being a light skinned black.  If you haven't then all your claims of racism are a lie.

Take your pick.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Lies.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Lies, I have never benefited from being a light skinned black, only "passers" benefit and I most definitely am not a passer.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, your posting history is filled with lies.

How incredibly self-aware of you - and surprisingly so.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




That isn't how it works , bub.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Yes, your posting history is filled with lies.
> 
> How incredibly self-aware of you - and surprisingly so.



I never lied, now you stop telling lies and trolling.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



And how would you know? Are you a ligh skinned Groe that gets benefits for being light?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



In the time I've been here, I have yet to see racism from Charlie. I've seen a lot of people use the race card against him but I've seen no evidence to back it up. Personally, I think I know Charlie well enough - we've argued at least once a week since I joined  - but I've never seen him resort to racism.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > So you love 55% of yourself ?
> ...



you mean an AMERICAN of African descent.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > He's going to keep doing tests until one proves Obama was his uncle......
> ...



Drive is a Mulatto?.....i thought he was an Octoroon....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Wrong, genetic ancestry estimates doesn't make a mulatto, if one has one black parent and one white by definition that person is a mulatto, both of my parents are MGM African Americans, so no, I'm not a mulatto. Besides, a person of predominate African and Native American ancestry wouldn't be a mulatto anyways.



when you say MGM Africans.....do you mean like those in the old Tarzan movies?....


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.



Notice he said 15% was too damned high.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.
> ...



I took that as him saying it was higher than the other two tests that were done.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.
> ...



Yes. And then I noticed where that 15% came from. I think he's legitimately pissed about that 15%. I'm capable of recognizing the circumstances and how those circumstances impact Charlie's view of that 15%. Doesn't make him a racist. But everyone who accuses him of being a racist are baiting him because of it. I find that sickening.


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.



I bet if you had one of those fancy ancestry tests done they'd find out that you're 80% drunkin crack whore and 20% Labrador Retriever.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hillbilly Girl said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.
> ...



No, that would make us related, and you and I are definitely not related. Idiot.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> You do know where and how that 15% came to be in my ancestry, correct? Hint, it was not consensual,. .



and of course, you have proof of this?


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Hillbilly Girl said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.
> ...




And yours would show one long branch on the family tree.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > You do know where and how that 15% came to be in my ancestry, correct? Hint, it was not consensual,. .
> ...



He's already explained it.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Feb 19, 2011)

Why does it matter?

Why do you take multiple genetic tets?

And why do you think lack of marriage means lack of consent?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, genetic ancestry estimates doesn't make a mulatto, if one has one black parent and one white by definition that person is a mulatto, both of my parents are MGM African Americans, so no, I'm not a mulatto. Besides, a person of predominate African and Native American ancestry wouldn't be a mulatto anyways.
> ...



Multi-Generational-Mixed.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> Why do you take multiple genetic tets?
> 
> And why do you think lack of marriage means lack of consent?



When one person is owned by another person, can that person give consent? No.


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Hillbilly Girl said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



If I'm an idiot and you're a liberal that make me the smarter one between the two of us.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> Why do you take multiple genetic tets?
> 
> And why do you think lack of marriage means lack of consent?




Because in those days thats what it was, which is why 3 out of 10 African America males have a paternal ancestor that traces back to Europe.


I don't care so much about having European mixture in my ancestry, instead, its usually those of European descent who are shocked to find out that they are not purely European.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bass-O-Matic continues to prove that he is one of the most vile Racists on this board.
> ...



Imagine if I constantly used race in 98% of my posts.

Imagine if I used the term monkey to describe anyone in another race.

Imagine if I constantly alluded to the fact that I was white or whatever race I belong to.

I imagine you would think I was a racist. 

But not the Bass.

He's oppressed, he can't be a racist. 

Personally, I can't see why you like the prick.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hillbilly Girl said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hillbilly Girl said:
> ...



I'm not a liberal, Bitseach dur. And, on your best day, you aren't as smart as I am when I'm asleep.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Hillbilly Girl said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hillbilly Girl said:
> ...



She's not a liberal. Not by any stretch. 

Lately I've been wondering, but nope. Not a lib.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, *what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high,* the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> 
> 
> My paternal ancestry traces back to a West African ancestor in Mali and my maternal ancestry traces back to a Native American woman.
> ...



Racist hypocrite.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it matter?
> ...



Are you serious?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 19, 2011)

So?

You're not the only fucktard obsessed with race around here.

True story


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just to throw my 2 cents in:

I agree that Bass is among the most blatantly racist posters here. I could be wrong, but that is the impression I've gotten from his posts, including this one, and we've never really had much interaction (if any?)

That said, he may not actually be a racist, but if he isn't, I would suggest he measure his words and chose his battles a little more carefully, because it certainly would appear that he hates white people with a passion (so much so that he is upset with, and denying the results of, his own DNA test).

I don't know him. I only know what he posts. To deny the racist overtones in most/many of them is folly.


----------



## Tank (Feb 19, 2011)

With out the white man you would never know your 23andme genetic test results.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I'm not a liberal, Bitseach dur. And, on your best day, you aren't as smart as I am when I'm asleep.



I've always found that the truly smart people don't have to constantly remind everyone how smart they are.

Just an observation.

Carry on.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Just to throw my 2 cents in:
> 
> I agree that Bass is among the most blatantly racist posters here. I could be wrong, but that is the impression I've gotten from his posts, including this one, and we've never really had much interaction (if any?)
> 
> ...



I'm sick and tired of your pathetic whining about me allegedly being a racist when I am not, some of you seem to think that discussing racism and race in general is somehow "racist" because it makes certain people feel uncomfortable, tough luck, I don't give a damn, I've never stated anything about inferior/superior races and as far as my DNA results, I said the European mixture was too damn high based on the fact that two previous tests with different companies yielded lower figures.

But even if I did resent my European ancestry, its not like my feelings would be racist, what the hell am I supposed to do, feel proud that my great-great-great grandmother was raped by a white Frenchman? Unless you are African American and have this legacy you don't know what the hell you're talking about moron, so don't accuse me of being racist.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to throw my 2 cents in:
> ...



The plaintiff rests, Your Honor.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a liberal, Bitseach dur. And, on your best day, you aren't as smart as I am when I'm asleep.
> ...



I've always found that stupid people need to have the same thing repeated over and over, before it sinks in. 

Just an observation.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



The plaintiff whines, your Honor. 

Bass is not a racist. The rest of you are just too fucking sensitive about race. Charlie isn't. Y'all need to grow a set.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...



Yes. Slaves are slaves, they do what they are told by their master. That's kind of the whole point of slavery. 

I really shouldn't have to explain this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I'll remember that next time he calls someone a fucken monkey.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it matter?
> ...



You don't mind?

Guess it makes you sick to think that you have a few white chromosomes in you.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



Oh, calling someone a monkey is racist now? I didn't get the memo. My bad. You dumb.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...



Even further irony:

It is those who are the most racist who constantly feel the need to tell you they aren't racist.

Jus' sayin'


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Howard Cosell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Walk up to a black and call him a monkey or a chimp and wait for the reaction.

It's the same as calling them stupid or sub-human. 

Muslims use it all of the time when they describe Jews. 

It's one ****-hair from calling someone a ******.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Hillbilly Girl said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hillbilly Girl said:
> ...




Wow.  You really are a moron; and your grammar is horrible.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

What some of you morons fail to realize is that African Americans having European ancestry is all a part of the slave legacy, thats not something you can just tell people to move on and get over with, that legacy shaped what is known as African Americans. That European ancestry is just one part of that legacy, the social stratification that we have in America today was shaped by it, the slavery legacy. The people to whom my paternal ancestry traces to in Africa, the Songhai people, on average, don't have skin as light as mine and eye color as light as mine and neither do Native Americans, so do the math and guess where it comes from. I as well as other African Americans are constantly reminded of that slavery legacy when and its carried in our genes. 


The average African American has about 6-17% European ancestry, my case is unusual in that I have high percentage of Native American ancestry, which is low to negligible is most African Americans and most of that Native American ancestry is recent, very recent and was consensual, my grandmother is a Native American. In two separate genetic tests my Native American ancestry came out to be 40%, thats why a 15% European figure is too damn high.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I call rightwingers, regardless of race, monkeys and chimps, but at the request of Article 15 I've stopped and why did I do it in the first place? To let you insensitive retards know how it feels to be dehumanized, now you all swear I'm a racist because of it, but when blacks call rightwing idiots like Limbaugh and Coulter racist for using slurs you idiots defend their speech as 1st Amendment freedom of speech and accuse blacks of trying to deny them that right.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Nobody here is defending slavery, bub.

Hundreds of thousands of Americans died to end it, while it is still practiced in other parts of the world even to this day.  

I'll save my sympathy for those who are living slaves today as opposed to people who are fortunate to live in the U.S. under Constitutional protections.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> What some of you morons fail to realize is that African Americans having European ancestry is all a part of the slave legacy, thats not something you can just tell people to move on and get over with, that legacy shaped what is known as African Americans. That European ancestry is just one part of that legacy, the social stratification that we have in America today was shaped by it, the slavery legacy. The people to whom my paternal ancestry traces to in Africa, the Songhai people, on average, don't have skin as light as mine and eye color as light as mine and neither do Native Americans, so do the math and guess where it comes from. I as well as other African Americans are constantly reminded of that slavery legacy when and its carried in our genes.
> 
> 
> The average African American has about 6-17% European ancestry, my case is unusual in that I have high percentage of Native American ancestry, which is low to negligible is most African Americans and most of that Native American ancestry is recent, very recent and was consensual, my grandmother is a Native American. In two separate genetic tests my Native American ancestry came out to be 40%, *thats why a 15% European figure is too damn high.*



maybe they sent you the test results of someone else 

The Great Beyond: Consumer genomics company snafu



> Due to errors in the lab, as many as *96 customers of consumer genomics company 23andMe* may have received and viewed data that was not their own, the company informed customers in an announcement on its website (password protected) last Friday. [June 2010]


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...



My paternal ancestral line is African and my maternal one is Native American,I don't carry Europe chromosones you moron.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Your vulgarity deserves no response. You're beginning to bore me.


----------



## manifold (Feb 19, 2011)

I really don't think the Bass is all that racist.  At least not to any degree that's unhealthy or bothersome.

Don't get him mixed up with 52nd Street.  That guy is the black version of William Joyce.

However, I do believe that the Bass is totally totally totally homosexual.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> What some of you morons fail to realize is that African Americans having European ancestry is all a part of the slave legacy, thats not something you can just tell people to move on and get over with, that legacy shaped what is known as African Americans. That European ancestry is just one part of that legacy, the social stratification that we have in America today was shaped by it, the slavery legacy. The people to whom my paternal ancestry traces to in Africa, the Songhai people, on average, don't have skin as light as mine and eye color as light as mine and neither do Native Americans, so do the math and guess where it comes from. I as well as other African Americans are constantly reminded of that slavery legacy when and its carried in our genes.
> 
> 
> The average African American has about 6-17% European ancestry, my case is unusual in that I have high percentage of Native American ancestry, which is low to negligible is most African Americans and most of that Native American ancestry is recent, very recent and was consensual, my grandmother is a Native American. In two separate genetic tests my Native American ancestry came out to be 40%, thats why a 15% European figure is too damn high.



I honestly don't give a shit about your ancestry or your race (who does?). I shared my impression, and you flew off the handle. 

I don't know you. I only know the image you convey. I would suggest you just ignore me, because you're certainly not helping your case by apologizing for your ethnicity.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > What some of you morons fail to realize is that African Americans having European ancestry is all a part of the slave legacy, thats not something you can just tell people to move on and get over with, that legacy shaped what is known as African Americans. That European ancestry is just one part of that legacy, the social stratification that we have in America today was shaped by it, the slavery legacy. The people to whom my paternal ancestry traces to in Africa, the Songhai people, on average, don't have skin as light as mine and eye color as light as mine and neither do Native Americans, so do the math and guess where it comes from. I as well as other African Americans are constantly reminded of that slavery legacy when and its carried in our genes.
> ...



I have the new V3 platform so my results, at least as far as the Y chromosone and mtDNA were confirmed correct. My Y chromosone is E1a* with no known downstream markers and my mtDNA haplogroup is A. The problem with 23andme arises when they test East Africans and North Africans who's ancestry will show up as more European than African, but thats because these DNA tests were largely made for Europeans and their database of SNPs are mostly of those found in Europe.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Nobody here is defending slavery, bub.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of Americans died to end it, while it is still practiced in other parts of the world even to this day.
> 
> I'll save my sympathy for those who are living slaves today as opposed to people who are fortunate to live in the U.S. under Constitutional protections.



I don't think Charlie wants or is asking for anyone's sympathy. He is merely honest about how he views the European lineage. If I were black, I might feel similarly, which is why I don't judge him on it. I know I wouldn't mind if I discovered some African bloodline in my family, but then - Africans have never enslaved the Irish. Those of a European heritage cannot say the same. Our ancestors were more likely to have owned slaves than have been slaves... although the Irish were badly treated by the English - and I have both bloodlines. I can understand where Charlie's coming from on this. 

And he certainly is not a racist. He and I argue constantly... but, he's usually one of the first to my defense if anyone calls me a racist. He knows I'm not. I know he isn't. That's the way we roll.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> *What some of you morons fail to realize is that African Americans having European ancestry is all a part of the slave legacy*, thats not something you can just tell people to move on and get over with, that legacy shaped what is known as African Americans. That European ancestry is just one part of that legacy, the social stratification that we have in America today was shaped by it, the slavery legacy. The people to whom my paternal ancestry traces to in Africa, the Songhai people, on average, don't have skin as light as mine and eye color as light as mine and neither do Native Americans, so do the math and guess where it comes from. I as well as other African Americans are constantly reminded of that slavery legacy when and its carried in our genes.
> 
> 
> The average African American has about 6-17% European ancestry, my case is unusual in that I have high percentage of Native American ancestry, which is low to negligible is most African Americans and most of that Native American ancestry is recent, very recent and was consensual, my grandmother is a Native American. In two separate genetic tests my Native American ancestry came out to be 40%, thats why a 15% European figure is too damn high.



So you're 40% Native American, 15% European, and 55% African American. Seems you've got an extra 10% rolling around in there. I think you'd better recheck it. 

One thing is for sure. You're 25% asshole, 25% dickhead, 25% racist, and 25% full of shit.

Btw, unless you've traced your genealogy you honestly don't know what your European ancestry means. It could mean we're all related. 

You may be my cousin...gag.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > What some of you morons fail to realize is that African Americans having European ancestry is all a part of the slave legacy, thats not something you can just tell people to move on and get over with, that legacy shaped what is known as African Americans. That European ancestry is just one part of that legacy, the social stratification that we have in America today was shaped by it, the slavery legacy. The people to whom my paternal ancestry traces to in Africa, the Songhai people, on average, don't have skin as light as mine and eye color as light as mine and neither do Native Americans, so do the math and guess where it comes from. I as well as other African Americans are constantly reminded of that slavery legacy when and its carried in our genes.
> ...



my ethnicity is African American and I don't apologize for a damn thing moron, I wouldn't change me for anything or anybody. Your impression of me is damn bogus, but keep whining I'm a racist, it makes me laugh every damn time that oversensitive, racially insecure retards like you are so easily manipulated


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody here is defending slavery, bub.
> ...




I respect your defending him, but thoroughly disagree with your assessment of him.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody here is defending slavery, bub.
> ...



He's an egomaniacal dickwad. It makes me wonder about you if you support the prick. 

Not only is he a racist but he thinks he's God's gift to women. Every thread he starts seems to be about him. And anyone who speaks in 3rd person has serious issues. A text book narcissistic trait.

I would think you would have a low tolerance level for him.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > *What some of you morons fail to realize is that African Americans having European ancestry is all a part of the slave legacy*, thats not something you can just tell people to move on and get over with, that legacy shaped what is known as African Americans. That European ancestry is just one part of that legacy, the social stratification that we have in America today was shaped by it, the slavery legacy. The people to whom my paternal ancestry traces to in Africa, the Songhai people, on average, don't have skin as light as mine and eye color as light as mine and neither do Native Americans, so do the math and guess where it comes from. I as well as other African Americans are constantly reminded of that slavery legacy when and its carried in our genes.
> ...




According to 23ndme, my proportions are 55% sub-Saharan African, 30% Native American and 15% European, the two other companies tested me out as 55% sub-Saharan African, 40% Native American and 5% European.

Jackass, learn to read. Your ancestry is 110% pure jackass with a 10% margin of error.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



As do I.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> my ethnicity is African American and I don't apologize for a damn thing moron, I wouldn't change me for anything or anybody. Your impression of me is damn bogus, but keep whining I'm a racist, it makes me laugh every damn time that oversensitive, racially insecure retards like you are so easily manipulated



According to your DNA, your ethnicity is African American, European, and Native American.

Yet you deny the Native American and the European, and claim the European is the result of a rape several generations prior.

Remind me again how non-racist you are? I keep forgetting for some reason????


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



why don't you just relax and wait some time until their databases have expanded and pour more money into them at that time.

i understand the urge to know ancestry, but this shit must be expensive.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I've stated I'm married you moronic jackass, if women find me to be hot, well is tough luck for them because I'm already happily taken so I could care less. You are a hater, its ok.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I'm not obsessed with my ethnic origins. I'm a human-being. One of these days you'll learn that's all we are. 

Then again, maybe not.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Being married never stopped anyone from thinking his shit doesn't stink. 

Just look at Obama.

Now run along and get back to talking about yourself Bass.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Are you mistaking me for someone who gives a shit what you think of me? Let me confirm it.... I don't give a rats behind what you think. 

He's no more racist than you are. And.... he might be God's gift to women. I couldn't say.... but it's not outside the realm of possibility. 

For the record, I like Charlie. He makes me laugh.... and I can fall out with him and he doesn't behave like a two year old and say 'I'm not your friend anymore'.... which makes him more of a man than many, in my opinion.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




I got the Christmas special for $99, and in addition to my ancestry they tested for genetic predispositions to diseases, like cancer risk, diabetes, color blindness, heart disease, the only catch to that discount is that my genetic data will used for comparisons to others.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I think you should PM me a pic. I'll decide whether you're hot or not.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



My crap does stink, everybody's but some stinks worse than others and you carry a strong stench so please wipe yourself before you say I stink. If I were you I'd probably hate me also. And every thread I make isn't about me.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I never said such a thing. And you should talk about growing the fuck up.

I suggest you two get a room.

Right now I could give a fuck.


In other words....piss off.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm human, thats a given that we're all human, but some of us in America had our entire African heritage suppressed and taken away from us and were made to believe we were inferior people, I've learned that the Songhai people were anything but inferior people without a civilization. The average white American knows they have British, German or some other European ancestry, their last names show it, Songhai people don't have last names like Rigaud, Bass, Hill, Cook and Patterson, catch my drift?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Sounds like someone is mad.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Does seem that way.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Absolutely.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to throw my 2 cents in:
> ...



You have your great great great grandmother's daily journal?  You know she didn't willingly spread her legs for the white Frenchman...how?


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Let me guess, early twenties, right?

There were generations of slaves that lived within the same family units, serving the role of nanny, etc.  Many became part of the families.  Many of the "masters" fell in love with the slaves and slaves fell in love with their "masters". 

Not everyone was tied up like a dog and beaten.  Perhaps as you mature, you can take a look at the entire picture.   

And this is not dismissing the travesty of slavery, its merely pointing out to you that making blanket statements that no slaves ever consented to sex is ridiculous.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't understand the point of paying for a DNA screening if you're just going to ignore the results and make up stories to explain away what's in your DNA.

You could have done that for free.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


Perhaps you should choose your words more wisely.  In your OP, it seems like you are disgusted that you have any part "white" in you.  When you use words like too damn much... etc.  Seems like you hate that part of yourself.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Perhaps you should choose your words more wisely.  In your OP, it seems like you are disgusted that you have any part "white" in you.  When you use words like too damn much... etc.  Seems like you hate that part of yourself.




  

See? 

It isn't just me.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



Dude she didn't willingly give it up to the slave master, how many slave women actually did? Slavery in Louisiana was different as some slavemasters actually married their slave women, my great-great-great-great grandmother wasn't married and had six children, all of whom were mulattas.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



Perhaps you ought to read my words in context, jackass, I stated exactly why it was too high.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Women use their husbands name.  Some people are adopted.

Jesus, you love to play a black victim, don't you?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Women use their husbands name.  Some people are adopted.
> 
> Jesus, you love to play a black victim, don't you?



He hates white people.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Some did give it up willingly.  So unless you know for certain otherwise you are making an assumption.  

Do you think that there was any benefit to a black woman carrying the baby of her "master"?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Yeah sure, slavemasters "adopted" black women and had six children with them without leaving them anything to inherit, but left everything to their white wives. You're retarded.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Most did not, not even close.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Happened every day.

Some of them even fell in love.

But a racist wouldn't acknowledge that.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Your OP says this:



> what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high,



First and second read, it reads as if you are disgusted by the results.

Now if your disgust is that it is in conflict with other results, perhaps you should make that more clear.  Just saying.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


I agree most did not.  I said some.

Now why don't you answer this part:



> Do you think that there was any benefit to a black woman carrying the baby of her "master"?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...




Oh, I'm racist for stating the obvious, that white men raped black women in slavery, or am I racist for saying that it happened to a woman who happens to be my ancestor? The majority of slave women didn't love their masters and the majority of any "affection" shown was done to save their lives and to protect their children.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone reading the thread knows why he's disgusted.

I still don't get spending money on a DNA screening only to deny the results and make up your own history.

He's mulatto. We know it, 23andme knows it, but don't tell him.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Your question doesn't and is irrelevant. The overwhelming majority didn't willingly consent to sex with a person that treated them like crap, you're only obsessed with white people looking bad for slave rape and trying to downplay what we all know was a common occurence.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



My Lord you are obtuse.

Here is the part I was addressing:



> The average white American knows they have British, German or some other European ancestry,* their last names show i*t, Songhai people don't have last names like Rigaud, Bass, Hill, Cook and Patterson, catch my drift?



Lineage is difficult to trace by last names for the most part, for anyone.  It is very difficult, as the woman's last name is lost when she marries, and people that are adopted often don't have access to their genealogical last name or have any information about their lineage.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Dude, I hate to break it to you, but if she had 6 kids by the same father, it wasn't rape.

She probably loved him, and he her.

You disgrace her by denying your heritage. Maybe one day, your G_G_G Grandchildren will do the same to you (he was white!)


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I don't suffer from white guilt.

You won't answer the question, because it might actually make your great great great grandmother something more than a victim. 

That's a shame, that you want to view her that way.  Perhaps you can answer my question in private upon reflection.  Perhaps you will see her in a different light.  

Your choice.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Lineage is difficult to trace by last names for the most part, for anyone.  It is very difficult, as the woman's last name is lost when she marries, and people that are adopted often don't have access to their genealogical last name or have any information about their lineage.



And to that add that he has Indian blood and African American. The ONLY part of his family he can accurately trace is the White lineage, and he denies them. He hates them so badly he doesn't want to even acknowledge them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





It's pretty much impossible for a butt-reaming ass-wad like you to piss me off. I'm just laughing at your ignorance.

CG is just an angry bitch that doesn't know how to relate to men in general. She has this strange habit of latching onto guys with inferiority complexes yet they try to cover it up with an overblown sense of self-worth. Now she seems to be suffering from a case of Jungle Fever and she wants to relive old memories.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




You are mad, maybe because CG likes black men and that pisses you off, and for the record, I have no inferiority complex and I'm a married man so I could give a damn if you're mad or not.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Lineage is difficult to trace by last names for the most part, for anyone.  It is very difficult, as the woman's last name is lost when she marries, and people that are adopted often don't have access to their genealogical last name or have any information about their lineage.
> ...



My Native American ancestry is recent, from my maternal grandmother, my maternal grandfather is a descendant of that Louisiana woman who was forced. And why should I love some damn slavemaster ancestor I have you idiot? I didn't deny them and I have acknowledged that I have European ancestry from a slavemaster. You're mad because I detest the fact that it is slavemaster blood and don't embrace it like I embrace my African ancestry. I have Native American ancestry but don't acknowledge myself as partially Native American, I, just like my mom always check black on census forms.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...




My great-great-great-great grandmother had six children, all mulattos and from the traditions and stories handed down our family from generation to generation we know the man that impregnated her was a rapist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Usually guys with self-esteem issues try to compensate by bragging. You spend alot of time bragging. 

I like black women. I've been married to one for over 32 years. So that's not it.

Besides, this has nothing to do with your dumb ass anyway.

She's just pissed because I wouldn't talk to her on Yahoo when she wanted me to.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



But using your logic, you reject your European heritage because it might include slavemasters, but you embrace your West African heritage which could easily include slave sellers.  The Europeans didn't go into the ethnic villages to capture slaves.  As often as not, it was black slave traders who kidnapped people to sell to the Europeans.  An ugly, sordid, hateful, and cruel business it was on all sides, but to accuse one and not all doesn't fit the reality.

The fact is we all probably have less than commendable people in our ancestry.  We can be ashamed of that or see it as colorful and interesting.  Neither goodness nor badness is inherited.  We all are who we choose to be.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Unless Africans sailed to America and actually sold Africans into slavery your point is moot. Why should I embrace slavemaster ancestry? My African ancestors weren't sold into slavery, they were sold to white men who brought them to America. Those same white men who raped my great4x grandmother also did enforced Jim Crow on blacks


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



When have I ever bragged you moron?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Oh I see.  If your African ancestors just sold people to white men, they are blameless and guiltless and can't be held accountable for what the white men did with them.

Okay, if that gives you comfort.  I think most people would see that as a really looooooooooong stretch to reconcile though.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a fucking racist, people. Just let him have the satisfaction of thinking maybe we'll believe he isn't if he says it enough, and let it go.

I can't imagine anything more racist than to deny your own fucking lineage because you hate your ancestors of a different race.

That is fucking pathetic and shameful.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



That's like Obama saying "When have I ever lied?????"


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The Bass only sees things in Black and White.

He oversimplifies a complex issue using popular stereotypes that have been fed to him since his early childhood. It's impossible for him to see things any other way.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> He's a fucking racist, people. Just let him have the satisfaction of thinking maybe we'll believe he isn't if he says it enough, and let it go.
> 
> I can't imagine anything more racist than to deny your own fucking lineage because you hate your ancestors of a different race.
> 
> That is fucking pathetic and shameful.




You shameless moron, I didn't deny anything, I said I detest having ancestry from a slave master who raped one of my maternal ancestors. When did I deny having European ancestry?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a fucking racist, people. Just let him have the satisfaction of thinking maybe we'll believe he isn't if he says it enough, and let it go.
> ...



How do you know she was raped?

Because you want her to have been raped?

6 kids by the same master.

You'll find out one day, but remember I was the first to tell you:

"They were in love with each other, it was not rape."

You're incredibly cowardly. I feel your G-G-G-G Grandmother's pain.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> He's a fucking racist, people. Just let him have the satisfaction of thinking maybe we'll believe he isn't if he says it enough, and let it go.
> 
> I can't imagine anything more racist than to deny your own fucking lineage because you hate your ancestors of a different race.
> 
> That is fucking pathetic and shameful.



It's like the terrorist repeating that worn out mantra that he kills because of the oppression of the Jews. 

It just doesn't fly anymore. 

The reason they are the way they are is because they hate. They're bigots, plain and simple. The only reason they get away with is because so many will support their bigotry. 

The Bass lives to point fingers at white people and their "Racism" ignoring the fact that the way he talks gives away his own.

I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt, but it's next to impossible.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The Africans who were sold to Europeans were war captives from a rival African group(s), rarely were they ever from the same ethnic group, thats why your post makes no sense, you make it seem as though they just grabbed any African and sold them. Don't create strawmen to knock down. Not all Africans are the same or belong to the same group. And those Africans didn't strip away all connections and expressions of African culture and identity of my ancestors, it was the white slavemaster that did that. That Africans sold other Africans to Europeans is one thing, that Europeans enslaved, and erased the culture, identity and name of those Africans sold is another, who forced the white men to buy those Africans and strip away their identities, cultures, and languages? Will you hold the African slavetraders as the blame for that too?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> It's like the terrorist repeating that worn out mantra that he kills because of the oppression of the Jews.
> 
> It just doesn't fly anymore.
> 
> ...



I've been here long enough to have developed some impressions of the posters here. Bass is one of the most racist posters here, and certainly the most racist mulatto poster here. How many of us have arrived at the same impression of this thread alone, and yet he continues to beat the dead horse. He's a classic racist (bigot is too kind). And a coward for the shame he brings on the memory of his ancestors.

And CaliGirl is our resident condescending moral compass and know-it-all. What a douche.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Africans who were sold to Europeans were war captives from a rival African group(s), rarely were they ever from the same ethnic group, thats why your post makes no sense, you make it seem as though they just grabbed any African and sold them. Don't create strawmen to knock down. Not all Africans are the same or belong to the same group. And those Africans didn't strip away all connections and expressions of African culture and identity of my ancestors, it was the white slavemaster that did that. That Africans sold other Africans to Europeans is one thing, that Europeans enslaved, and erased the culture, identity and name of those Africans sold is another, who forced the white men to buy those Africans and strip away their identities, cultures, and languages? Will you hold the African slavetraders as the blame for that too?



Why waste all this bandwidth?

Just say "Its all whitey's fault" and be done with it.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




And he forgets that the vast majority of people of European ancestry NEVER OWNED SLAVES.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a fucking racist, people. Just let him have the satisfaction of thinking maybe we'll believe he isn't if he says it enough, and let it go.
> ...



I didn't know it was racist to detest knowing that a slave master raped your maternal ancestor, I guess all rape victims, their families and descendants should love and embrace the rapist.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




Most slaves were sold into slavery by other Africans who had conquered them.  Slavery in Africa long predated the arrival of Europeans.

You neglect to mention that - and the fact that slavery is still practiced in Africa long after being outlawed here.

The sad fact is, slavery and serfdom have been the common condition for much of humanity throughout history.   You are fortunate to have been born in the U.S. where it is outlawed, yet you despise the people who created a free society.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > The Africans who were sold to Europeans were war captives from a rival African group(s), rarely were they ever from the same ethnic group, thats why your post makes no sense, you make it seem as though they just grabbed any African and sold them. Don't create strawmen to knock down. Not all Africans are the same or belong to the same group. And those Africans didn't strip away all connections and expressions of African culture and identity of my ancestors, it was the white slavemaster that did that. That Africans sold other Africans to Europeans is one thing, that Europeans enslaved, and erased the culture, identity and name of those Africans sold is another, who forced the white men to buy those Africans and strip away their identities, cultures, and languages? Will you hold the African slavetraders as the blame for that too?
> ...






> That Africans sold other Africans to Europeans is one thing, that Europeans enslaved, and erased the culture, identity and name of those Africans sold is another, *who forced the white men to buy those Africans and strip away their identities, cultures, and languages? Will you hold the African slavetraders as the blame for that too*?



Still waiting for an answer.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


selling people IS selling them into slavery


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

slavery still exists where?

Slavery in modern Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > It's like the terrorist repeating that worn out mantra that he kills because of the oppression of the Jews.
> ...




I'm not a racist, nor am I a mulatto, both of my parents are black. The rapist who raped my maternal ancestor is the biggest shame stain in my ancestry and you call me racist for not embracing him?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Still waiting for an answer.



And we're still waiting on an answer as to how you know your ancestor was raped.

You and I both know the answer, but these other folks might like to see it in your own words.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...





Yes. The African slave traders are to blame for engaging in the slave trade.

I doubt you accept that fact as your identify is completely dependent upon demonizing The White Man.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




No it isn't. African slavetraders are not accountable for the actions of those who bought the slaves.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I'm not a racist, nor am I a mulatto, both of my parents are black. The rapist who raped my maternal ancestor is the biggest shame stain in my ancestry and you call me racist for not embracing him?



You're both racist, and mulatto (according to me, Websters, and 23andme).

How do you know she was raped? What proof do you have of it?


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




You are one of the worst racists I have ever encountered.  You admit you are of mixed race, yet you promote the very racist "one drop of blood" concept.

Shame on you.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> No it isn't. African slavetraders are not accountable for the actions of those who bought the slaves.




Quoting for the record.

This is one of the most corrupt claims I have ever seen.

Bass-o-matic is claiming that the people who FUCKING SOLD SLAVES are exempt from the responsibility of promoting slavery.

Beyond Disgusting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Or that it was the people of European ancestry who were the first to figure out that owning other human beings was immoral and were the first people on Earth to make it first uncommon and then illegal.  Here in the United States they expended a whole lot of their blood and treasure doing that.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> No it isn't. African slavetraders are not accountable for the actions of those who bought the slaves.




Holy shit, you are pathetic.

I mean, this is racist and dumb even for you....

Using this logic, we go after drug users, and ignore the dealers.

Something tells me you're going to say that's different.......


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


they wouldn't have been slaves if they hadn't been sold


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > No it isn't. African slavetraders are not accountable for the actions of those who bought the slaves.
> ...


the dealers are not responsible for the drug users actually USING the drugs

in basshole think


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

How fucking high is Bass tonight?

Should we be worried?

Will he remember to breathe?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > No it isn't. African slavetraders are not accountable for the actions of those who bought the slaves.
> ...



Did African slave traders force white American slave masters to do the detestable things they did to black slaves? No, they did not.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


forgetting the fact that every ethnicity has been in slavery at some point in their history


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Did African slave traders force white American slave masters to do the detestable things they did to black slaves? No, they did not.



Seriously Bass....

How high are you?

Is the ceiling melting?

Are you shooting dice with Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


if they hadnt sold them they wouldnt have been slaves in the first place
and you can bet that those slave master were as cruel if not more so than those you want to place all the blame on


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It became "immoral" to enslave people only after it was deemed not to be profitable anymore, before that it was common to teach blacks being a good slave was good in the sight of God.


----------



## Vel (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




What nonsense. Those that sold a human are as culpable in what became of that human as the ones that bought them. More so in fact, because had they not captured sold them, the purchaser would never have had control of them. You're deluding yourself if you think that the slave seller not as evil as the slaveowner. And you can guarantee that the sellers kept slaves for themselves as well.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


that was to ALL slaves
not just the black ones


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass, because you're a racist piece of shit, I'm bowing out of this.

High, racist, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.

Put down the pipe, be proud of your ancestry, and learn to read.

Damn, you are truly a sad, pathetic, broken man.

Find God. You are the reason forgiveness exists.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



And that free blacks in the USA owned slaves too just as did their African ancestors.

Nobody is commending or justifying or sugar coating slavery, but as Walter Williams PhD once said, had not some slave traders dragged his ancestors over here to America who did finally reject slavery and afforded unalienable rights to all its citizens, he would not be a respected professor of Economics at George Mason University but would probably be dirt poor and die young in some Ivory Coast slum and could very well have descended from slaves there as well as here.

To condemn one race of people with slavery in its past purely on the basis of its skin color and not condemn all peoples of all colors who have engaged in slavery--which would include just about everybody's ancestors--is just not thinking clearly I think.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




BS, those African slave traders didn't force the white slavemaster to take away the language, culture and religion of my African ancestors who were brought to America, they didn't force the white slave master to rape my maternal ancestors and consider as 3/5 human.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass, because you're a racist piece of shit, I'm bowing out of this.
> 
> High, racist, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.
> 
> ...









Still waiting to see where I was racist and no, I will never embrace that slave master that raped my maternal ancestor, I don't give a damn if it pisses you off.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


you keep making that claim she was raped, yet you dont have any proof of such


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> 
> 
> My paternal ancestry traces back to a West African ancestor in Mali and my maternal ancestry traces back to a *Native American woman.
> ...


so, who raped the Native American woman?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And there Jews who collaborated with the Nazis, by your logic Jews are just as guilty for their Holocaust as the Nazis right?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> ...



My maternal grandmother is Native America moron and I have some on my father's side too, but it wasn't rape.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


then how do you know it WAS rape in the other case?
you dont


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Did your family teach you that as they sat around the campfire discussing ancestral rape of Grandma?


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



He doesn't.  Six kids.  That assumes at least a ten year period of time, if not more.  He won't entertain the thought that she was in love, or that it somehow served her to some degree of benefit to father his children.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Oral traditional you moron, my grandfather told me because he too was fair skinned with blue eyes.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...





Oh my.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




She wasn't in love moron, we have the records that prove that all property was passed to the slavemaster's wife and that some of the children were sold off.


----------



## Vel (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



If the slave traders hadn't sold your ancestors in the first place then the whiteman couldn't have taken anything from them. I doubt the current slave holders in Africa treat their slaves any better than  white slave owners did back in the day.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Ah, the white French slavemaster was married.    I wonder what she thought about all the kids running around.  

This story just gets better and better.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


you never said ANYTHING about any "tradition" before now, why is that?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



The white man is responsible for his own actions, not the slave traders, they didn't have to buy the slaves and raped and culturally brainwash anyone.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



You think white women gave a damn that their husbands raped slave women they saw as less that human?


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...





Well, you have the paperwork to prove it all...


----------



## Vel (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



And the slave traders you seem to be excusing didn't have to sell them. Does the fact that the sellers were the same color as those they sold excuse their evil?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...


to the basshole is seems to


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 19, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...





I didn't excuse the slave traders you idiot and like I said, Africans are not all the same people, they sold war captives from other African groups. Still, none of them forced the white man to buy war captives and take then to America to raped, dehumanize, and culturally castrate.


----------



## Vel (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




Yeah, you are excusing them. You're saying that it wasn't as bad because it was war or not as bad because they weren't selling out of their own tribe. Do you think that the female slaves cared what color the guy raping them was? Do you think that the girls and women being forced into slavery in African nations today care that their owners wear the same color skin? 
******************************************************
Slavery in Darfur - A Report by the Darfur Consortium
When slavery is brought up, images are often conjured of African civilians being forced to work the cotton fields of America, or the cane fields of Haiti. The backbreaking agricultural work on no pay with no freedom to come and go, the physical coercion  these are all not things of the past:

Currently, in Darfur, there is "substantial evidence which indicates that many hundreds of people are being held in areas controlled by the Janjaweed where they are forced to farm land, tend animals and harvest crops for the benefit of the militia and their families. They are not paid for this work and they are not allowed to leave these areas" according to a new report by the Darfur Consortium.
Slavery in Darfur - A Report by the Darfur Consortium | STAND

Human Trafficking & Modern-day Slavery
In the early years of the 21st Century  -  2000 to 2010
Rwanda is a source country for some women and children trafficked for the purposes of forced labor and sexual exploitation. Rwandan girls are trafficked within the country for domestic servitude, as well as for commercial sexual exploitation; in a limited number of cases, this trafficking is facilitated by loosely organized prostitution networks.
Human Trafficking & Modern-day Slavery - Rwanda
*************************************************

Evil is evil and I would think that the animosity you hold for a white ancestor that committed atrocities wouldn't be different from the way you'd feel to have a black ancestor that committed atrocities.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


yeah, because they treated those slaves with such respect


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 19, 2011)

Where would you rather live today as a black person, the Ivory Coast or New York City?

History is a cruel bitch, but unless you actually were a slave, count your blessings too.


----------



## shintao (Feb 20, 2011)

Western cave man   = Country Club
Canadian cave man  = Canadian Club
Hot cave man           = Fan Club
Sandaless cave man = Club foot


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


And Id say you are still in chains and being  repeatably raped  still.
Very sad.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Women use their husbands name.  Some people are adopted.
> ...



No, he doesn't. Your response is pathetic, and shows a lack of intelligent thought.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...


you have to admit race dominates his posts


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

JW Frogen said:


> Where would you rather live today as a black person, the Ivory Coast or New York City?
> 
> History is a cruel bitch, but unless you actually were a slave, count your blessings too.



Interestingly, my fiance - who was mixed race - used to say the same thing.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



Charlie clearly has an interest in racial issues. So what? He exists because of those issues. I try and consider why a person thinks the way they do before I make a judgement on them. I know Charlie isn't a racist because of the way he and I have interacted. I hardly ever agree with him on anything.... and I think sometimes he baits people on race.... but he's not alone in that.... lots of posters here do similar things. People - on this thread - have trivialized his heritage because they dislike what he said about his European heritage. They call him a racist because of what he said about his white bloodline. Frankly, if my ancestor had been raped and created a bloodline through that rape, I'd have issues with that bloodline too. It doesn't mean he 'hates' whites. It doesn't mean he considers white to be less valuable, or less human, or less worthy than him. That's racism..... judging someone on their race. Charlie doesn't do that.


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 20, 2011)

Every one in this thread attacking Bass, shut the fuck up right now, my cousin isn't a racist and he's a lot of things about race I can't say because I'm on active duty but I support him. Stop acting like shit stains attacking the man because he dislikes that his ancestors were raped.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Every one in this thread attacking Bass, shut the fuck up right now, my cousin isn't a racist and he's a lot of things about race I can't say because I'm on active duty but I support him. Stop acting like shit stains attacking the man because he dislikes that his ancestors were raped.



How very like you to judge everyone by the actions of others. In fact, I have not attacked Charlie.... I've defended him.... You're an idiot.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Every one in this thread attacking Bass, shut the fuck up right now, my cousin isn't a racist and he's a lot of things about race I can't say because I'm on active duty but I support him. Stop acting like shit stains attacking the man because he dislikes that his ancestors were raped.
> ...


far be it from me to defend failtogo, but he didnt say you
if you read it again he said "Every one in this thread attacking Bass," if you arent attacking him, his comment wasnt directed at you


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 20, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > It's like the terrorist repeating that worn out mantra that he kills because of the oppression of the Jews.
> ...



CG and Bass have done nothing fucking wrong in this thread, drink a cold cup of shut the fuck up and be at ease you whiny fucking retarded Marine.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > It's like the terrorist repeating that worn out mantra that he kills because of the oppression of the Jews.
> ...



Somebody needs a waaaambulance.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Fail&Won'tGo's an ass. I'm dumbfounded that he comes from the same bloodline as Charlie.


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 Shut the fuck up right fucking now.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 what ya gonna do about it if she doesnt?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Make me, little man.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> CG and Bass have done nothing fucking wrong in this thread, drink a cold cup of shut the fuck up and be at ease you whiny fucking retarded Marine.



You have a problem with Marines?

Another mulatto in denial. Embrace it, my brother.


----------



## editec (Feb 20, 2011)

Like it or not folks, genetics informs us that every human being on earth is the progeny of one specific woman and one specific man from North-eastern AFRICA.



> Follow these lineages back far enough and you get to what *scientists call the Adam and Eve of genetics.* "These are individuals who really lived in the past. There was really some *woman at some point in the past who was the common ancestor of all modern mitochondrial DNA*, and there really was* one man who was the common ancestor of all Y chromosomes,"* says Jobling. "They didn't necessarily live at the same time -- the evidence suggests they didn't -- but they were both probably within Africa."
> 
> *Y-chromosomal Adam probably lived 65,000 years ago*, and *mitochondrial Eve some 150,000 years ago*. The people living around the same time as these two individuals would have passed on their genes like Adam and Eve, but their Y chromosome and mitochondrial DNA lines would have eventually died out. "You only need a man who doesn't have any sons or a woman who doesn't have any daughters for one of those lines to die," says Jobling. (I have no sisters, so I am the end of the line for my mother's mitochondrial DNA.)


 
source

We all  distantly related to one another.

Thanks to that shocking revelation can't you almost_ just feel_ the good fellowship and sense brotherhood developing between our resident NAZIs, Zionists, Black racists, and White racists ?

Because we all know how much those racists are into science and were only racists becuase they were slightly misinformed about heredity, right?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

editec said:


> Like it or not folks, genetics informs us that every human being on earth is the progeny of one specific woman and one specific man from North-eastern AFRICA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, i think thats out of date now
i believe the latest estimate is it was in central Asia


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

well dang
now that is out of date too

Oldest European Human Fossil Found in Spain - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News - FOXNews.com


----------



## sparky (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone up for a _one man _race riot?


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 20, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > CG and Bass have done nothing fucking wrong in this thread, drink a cold cup of shut the fuck up and be at ease you whiny fucking retarded Marine.
> ...



Nobody gives a shit that my mother is white or that I'm half white, that isn't going to stop cops from pulling me over in my 740 BMW because they think its stolen. I am black, get over it and move on. A mulatto is a mule, I'm not a fucking mule you slackjawed dipshit.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Nobody gives a shit that my mother is white or that I'm half white, that isn't going to stop cops from pulling me over in my 740 BMW because they think its stolen. I am black, get over it and move on. A mulatto is a mule, I'm not a fucking mule you slackjawed dipshit.



Bass gives a shit.

And are you saying that LEOs profile on 10 year-old luxury cars that can be bought for less than the price of a new KIA? What's it worth? 5K?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Every one in this thread attacking Bass, shut the fuck up right now, my cousin isn't a racist and he's a lot of things about race I can't say because I'm on active duty but I support him. Stop acting like shit stains attacking the man because he dislikes that his ancestors were raped.
> ...



I think Flaylo was making a blanket "If the shoe fits" comment.

But then Flaylo is as much a racist as the Bass is if he thinks the only way he could have white blood his ancestor had to have been raped. 

What would you think if I made this statement: *My Native American blood must have been the result of Cherokees raping my Great, Great, Great Grandmother. That's the only possible explanation and I don't care if it harelips every reasonable person on the site. Nevermind that my wife is part Seminole, or that my Aunt is married to a full-blooded Sioux Indian. I don't care. It had to be rape because no white would give it up to a person of another race willingly. That's my belief and I stand by it.*  

This is exactly the type of racism the Bass practices. And you're too blind and stubborn to recognize it.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I think Flaylo was making a blanket "If the shoe fits" comment.
> 
> But then Flaylo is as much a racist as the Bass is if he thinks the only way he could have white blood his ancestor had to have been raped.
> 
> ...



She's a fucking genius, mud.

And if you don't believe me, I'm sure she'll be right along to tell you again herself.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I'm very impressed with your use of big letters and pretty colors to make a point. Not. 

Charlie is entitled to believe that no 'white' would 'give it up to a person of another race willingly'.... He's wrong, but that does not make him a racist. Being mistaken is not being a racist.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > So you love 55% of yourself ?
> ...



If you have to use african America to describe yourself, then you're not American at all. You're just an african.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Charlie was born here. He's as American as you or I. Live with it. You don't get to decide who is or is not an America.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 20, 2011)

https://www.23andme.com/

You spent $199 to have this test done?  What an absolute waste of money!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> https://www.23andme.com/
> 
> You spent $199 to have this test done?  What an absolute waste of money!


and he had 3 of them done


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 20, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.23andme.com/
> ...



Damn!

I would only have genetic testing done _by a reputable lab_ if I was concerned about some sort of genetic disorder, like cystic fibrosis or some sort of cancer...and in that situation, I would expect that the insurance would pay for some of it.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


i wouldnt bother 
i wouldnt waste $600 on something that doesnt change who i am 1 iota


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




That is complete and utter BULLSHIT.    

Slavery in Africa was part of the culture (and still is in some areas) long before Europeans showed up.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



You sad sack booby.

Everyone who came to America has been assimilated; the ones who haven't are marginalized and live on the fringes of society.  I don't speak Norwegian or Gaelic.   My Irish ancestry is basically lost because starving, illiterate parents put their children on boats and sent them to America.  The Norwegians were loaded onto cattle cars and dumped in the Dakotas to bust sod.   Many died from the harsh conditions.

It wasn't slavery - but they lived hard lives, oft at the subsistence level.   They did, however, learn English and become Americans.   And much of the language and traditions were forgotten and set aside as they assimilated.  That's what happens in a "melting pot" society.   

As FF noted above, Walter Williams has a very valid outlook, one it would behoove you to emulate.   Instead of focusing so heavily on the truly awful things that happened to your ancestors, how about being grateful for the current blessings of your liberty which was paid for by them?  It would be more of an honor to their memory.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




Well, he does have a DISORDER.  Only a truly disturbed person would obsess about what happened to his ancestors to the point where it colors his entire existence.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody gives a shit that my mother is white or that I'm half white, that isn't going to stop cops from pulling me over in my 740 BMW because they think its stolen. I am black, get over it and move on. A mulatto is a mule, I'm not a fucking mule you slackjawed dipshit.
> ...




Actually I don't give a damn, DNA evidence actually confirmed oral stories passed down.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 20, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> https://www.23andme.com/
> 
> You spent $199 to have this test done?  What an absolute waste of money!



I spent 99 dollars, not 199 and had my ancestry analyzed by African Ancestry. I wanted to know who my African ancestors in Africa and I'm glad I know.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

boedicca said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I think it's his business what he thinks is important to him. My understanding is that Charlie wanted to confirm - by genetic testing - some family history, past down through the generations. What the hell is wrong about that? 

People who call themselves conservative should not be so quick to whine about other people's choices. It is nobody's business but his.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2011)

It is his choice, but one which he posts publicly on a message board.  If he doesn't wish feedback or commentary, it should remain a private choice.

He also uses the expression of his choice to promote a racist world view and to insult those of European ancestry.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 20, 2011)

boedicca said:


> It is his choice, but one which he posts publicly on a message board.  If he doesn't wish feedback or commentary, it should remain a private choice.
> 
> He also uses the expression of his choice to promote a racist world view and to insult those of European ancestry.



When did I insult anyone's European ancestry you jackass? I made the statement that in *MY* family, at least among my mother's paternal ancestry, that one of my ancestors was raped by a Frenchman, which is a story passed down orally through the past 4 generations and you and Mini 14 started losing your minds getting offended. The Frenchman who raped my great4X grandmother is a bastard himself, its not an indictment against all people's of European ancestry and the fact remains that a good many maternal ancestors of African Americans were raped by white men during slavery, if you feel uncomfortable about it, I don't give a damn, imagine how African Americans feel about carrying the ancestry of an ancestor who was a rapist.


You're merely concerned with white people looking bad, well suck it up, because these things are a part of American history.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

boedicca said:


> It is his choice, but one which he posts publicly on a message board.  If he doesn't wish feedback or commentary, it should remain a private choice.
> 
> He also uses the expression of his choice to promote a racist world view and to insult those of European ancestry.



I have European ancestry, I'm not insulted.... nor is he promoting a racist world view. He is simply stating his opinion on his ancestry. If I existed because one of my ancestors had been raped, I might have an issue with that bloodline too. However, that would not make me a racist.... nor does it make Charlie a racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It is his choice, but one which he posts publicly on a message board.  If he doesn't wish feedback or commentary, it should remain a private choice.
> ...


he's still a part of YOU, charlie, if that had never happened, YOU would not exist today
its something you cant change and the only way it can make a difference is if you want to hate yourself


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 20, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I know its a part me and I see it in my skin color and eye color every day moron, that doesn't mean I have to embrace welcome having ancestry from a rapist you jackass.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Of course you don't have to embrace it, but you need to accept it, because you cannot change it.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


you're the one that is the jackass here

so fuck off you pathetic moron


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It is his choice, but one which he posts publicly on a message board.  If he doesn't wish feedback or commentary, it should remain a private choice.
> ...




As I said earlier, I completely disagree with your interpretation of his remarks and assessment of his outlook. 

His posting record here is quite vile.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 20, 2011)

I sincerely don't give a shit about Bass, or his rapist 4G Grandfather. One is a a rapist and one is a racist, and neither are worthy of our attention.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yea, I've heard that accusation about him before.... never seen it myself nor have I ever found him to be racist on this board or on PM.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



You completely missed my point. If you're born in America then you're an American. There's no need to say "african" American, and you don't get to tell anyone what they can and can't decide.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 20, 2011)

17 pages and counting of Bass-inflicted butthurt. He's right, you guys ARE a bunch of monkeys.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> 17 pages and counting of Bass-inflicted butthurt. He's right, you guys ARE a bunch of monkeys.


uh, the basshole is the one butthurt here


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...




You're an American when you're treated equally like all Americans should be treated, just as Malcolm X stated years ago, sitting at a dinner table doesn't make you a diner unless you're eating what everybody else is eating. I am an American, of African descent, thats what an African American is jackass, now you know full well that people that call themselves African Americans or black are not saying they something else other than Americans and my people fought boldly during the Civil Rights Movement to affirm that they too are Americans and deserve to be treated as such, now shut the hell up with your ridiculous argument.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> 17 pages and counting of Bass-inflicted butthurt. He's right, you guys ARE a bunch of monkeys.



I made a thread about my DNA test results and how I feel they might be inaccurate because of tests I took with two other companies that gave the exact same results which different from 23andme and these retards turn into a thread about me being racist with their silly personal attacks and anger at me because I refuse to embrace the slavemaster that raped a maternal ancestor of mine and they even challenge that, something that has been passed via oral tradition the past four generations simply because they feel that notion of white slavemasters raping black women makes them feel guilty and makes white people look bad. 


Now I'm a racist for bringing that up, even though slavemasters raping black women is a well known fact  and did happen and is a part of American slaver era history, one the retards are uncomfortable with, thats why they're eager to say its the past, yet when it comes to praising the "good" that the white "Founding fathers" did they don't call that the past, they call it American history.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > 17 pages and counting of Bass-inflicted butthurt. He's right, you guys ARE a bunch of monkeys.
> ...


no, charlie, you are not a racist for bringing that up
but you do seem to be obsessed with race as it dominates just about every post you make


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 21, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes out as expected that my total African ancestry is 55%, what is shocking is 15% European ancestry, which is too damn high, the rest is, as expected, Native American ancestry.
> ...


15%?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> I sincerely don't give a shit about Bass, or his rapist 4G Grandfather. One is a a rapist and one is a racist, and neither are worthy of our attention.




Funny that you keep calling me racist without pointing out any thing racist I've done and or said.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I acknowledge it and thats about it.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



That's all you need to do. It doesn't matter... doesn't make you any less a person, it's genetics.... no big deal.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Well fish... you're not doing a good job of explaining the need to hyphenate your heritage. If you really want to do it right, you'd have to say you're "african, european, plains indian, and whatever else - American." But you cherry pick out african amongst them all. Why? Why not use them all and be accurate and truthful about your heritage, or just simply call yourself an "American" like everyone else born here does?

I never did and I still don't understand why all you blacks insist on calling yourself african - Americans. No other race in America or on earth does this. Only you people. Why? What the hell is the point? You don't think we can't tell by looking at you? And if you're going to tell me it's because you're so damn proud of being an african, then why don't you move back there?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...




Most African Americans don't know which part of Africa their ancestors came from, thus the catch all term African/Afro American, better than colored and Negro, and yes, the term African/Afro American is accurate because we are of African descent, its a fact. African/Afro American simply means being an *AMERICAN* of African descent.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Most African Americans don't know which part of Africa their ancestors came from, thus the catch all term African/Afro American, better than colored and Negro, and yes, the term African/Afro American is accurate because we are of African descent, its a fact. African/Afro American simply means being an *AMERICAN* of African descent.



Racist.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no shame in European ancestory, whether it's 5%, 15%, 50% or 100%. You're a human being, just like everyone else. Your bloodline does not define you, your character does.
> ...



Shit happens.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



How many other ethnicities or races were brought here as slaves? And in the same numbers.

Go on. Listening.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Sometimes I really do think you are the smartest apple on the tree..

But then there are those other times...


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

Somehow having an African ancestor makes him an African, though he's never been there.

So what are we to glean from the fact that he has a rapist ancestor as well?

Bass is a racist POS who uses everything, even his own DNA, to spread his racist view of the world and his hatred for white folk.

He loves me though, because we're Indian brothers (I am an American-American).


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Somehow having an African ancestor makes him an African, though he's never been there.
> 
> So what are we to glean from the fact that he has a rapist ancestor as well?
> 
> ...



When did I ever say I was African you dumb jackass? I said I am an American of African descent, thus African American. 


I have no racist world view of whites nor of anyone so piss off with your pathetic whining.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Most African Americans don't know which part of Africa their ancestors came from, thus the catch all term African/Afro American, better than colored and Negro, and yes, the term African/Afro American is accurate because we are of African descent, its a fact. African/Afro American simply means being an *AMERICAN* of African descent.
> ...



There was nothing racist in what I said, you just damn retarded and a pathetic whiner, point out the racism in that post, I'm waiting to see it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



WTH?  Tell that to rape victims.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

Call yourself whatever you want, we don't care.

We call you mulatto, no matter which label you choose to make yourself feel good.

Have at it, Kunta.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Call yourself whatever you want, we don't care.
> 
> We call you mulatto, no matter which label you choose to make yourself feel good.
> 
> Have at it, Kunta.



Who the hell is "we", when you say "we" call you a mulatto? Who made you a spokesman for other people. What matters is how I self identify, which is as black/African-American.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



You still haven't answered my question fish... WHY do you need to do it? I don't call myself a "european/euro American," why do you need to call yourself "african American?" What's the point? Why is there this need to make a constant identification? No one else does this except blacks, so I'm expecting you can explain it to me.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...




Because I have the right to self identify as I like, thats why and African Americans aren't the only ones to do.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 21, 2011)

You can self-identify to your heart's content.

And the rest of us are just as free to form opinions that you are overly obsessed with Race to a truly disturbing degree.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2011)

boedicca said:


> You can self-identify to your heart's content.
> 
> And the rest of us are just as free to form opinions that you are overly obsessed with Race to a truly disturbing degree.



I don't care if somebody is happy with their race or heritage.

But it is frustrating that if I rejected any part of my heritage of color because my ancestor of that color was a scoundrel and celebrated my 'whiteness', I would be considered arrogant and racist.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > You can self-identify to your heart's content.
> ...



Why should I "celebrate" a rapist who happens to be my great4X grandfather? I've acknowledged the said ancestry and there is no way I could "reject" it, get damn real you whiner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Come on Bass.  You started off the thread with the comment that the percentage of you that is 'white' is too damn much.  How is anybody to take that other than you hold white people in more contempt purely because of their 'whiteness' than you hold any other in contempt?   Nobody is asking you to condone or defend or respect a rapist.  But that rapist isn't all that is included in that part of your ancestry.  There are many others who are not rapists also involved.

So by all means condemn the one who committed the offense.  The color of his skin in that, however, should be irrelevant to a non racist.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to ask - why do you care?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've already explained why I said the percentage is "too damn high", I'm not going to repeat it again for those who need special education.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 21, 2011)

Me thinks someone would have been floored if they were 49% black.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > 17 pages and counting of Bass-inflicted butthurt. He's right, you guys ARE a bunch of monkeys.
> ...




It's an interesting topic, so it kind of sucks that it's turned into a lite flame thread. A couple of my family members have been researching our lineage for well over a decade now.  One of my great grandpas came over here as a stowaway, didn't speak a word of English, and didn't become a citizen until about the same time he started his own construction/landscaping business. The rest of my great grandparents came here legally through Ellis Island and lived in NYC before moving west--the same story for most white people in this county. How many black people will have a family story similar to that? 

I know what parts of a foreign continent my blood comes from because of all the genealogical research and records that have been kept over the centuries. How many black people have genealogical records to look at and say, oh so that's where my great great great grandparents are from? Genetic tests and stories are the only way for most black people in this country to learn about their roots and what may have happened along the way. And yet somehow this curiosity is racist? 

I think it's only normal for people to be curious about their family's history and what chain of events led to them being an American today. And the truth is that for most blacks, their story will be far different from most whites.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...


most of what i have seen in this thread is not that he is a racist for checking, but that his reaction to the results is racist
i still think he does suffer from delusions that race means more to people than character, but thats something he needs to deal with within himself


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 21, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> most of what i have seen in this thread is not that he is a racist for checking, but that his reaction to the results is racist
> i still think he does suffer from delusions that race means more to people than character, but thats something he needs to deal with within himself



Well for whatever reason I don't get that vibe. 

I think at this point people are going to draw whatever implications they want from that "too damn high" comment about the 15% outlier. Again, I see it as butthurt--to me it's hypersensitivity about race, and is making assumptions instead of asking for clarification. In other words, communication fail.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > most of what i have seen in this thread is not that he is a racist for checking, but that his reaction to the results is racist
> ...


yes, he explained it was because the results didnt match the results of 2 others tests he has had done, but people might not have seen that since it was further into the thread


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 21, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Wrong! I made it known in the OP that in two other tests with different companies my European ancestry was no higher than 5%, I never stated that later in the thread.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 21, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...


but you explained it better later on
thats what i was refering to


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 22, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No it was not, it was explained in the OP and made clear why I believed the 15% figure was too damn high.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 22, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


yes, you did
but who cares
you just want to be an asshole
so kerry on


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2011)

Here ya go fish... to go along side your sig pic...


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Feb 26, 2011)

1. This is the internet.  Your skin color doesn't mean shit here. 

2. You have no idea whether your ancestors were raped or not.  Yes, it happened, as did consensual sex with slaves.  Citing lack of marriage or even love does not preclude consensual sex.  You are just grasping at straws, and making your ancestors out to be victims, and thus soaking up the same feeling of victimization yourself.  That's rather pathetic. 

3. Despite these genetic testing companies trying to sound like they know exactly what they're doing, there is not set cutoff or standard as to which genes come from which regions.  There is consensus on some specific individual genes, but there's also a ton of overlap which precludes precision, thus you get different results depending on which cutoffs are selected. 

4. There is no such thing as "too damn high" when it comes to your genes.  You are stuck with them.  Deal with it.

5. You are who you are.  What happened to your g-g-g-g-g-grandparents may have influenced how you got here, but they have nothing to do with where you're going.  You are your own navigator now.



Mini 14 said:


> I don't understand the point of paying for a DNA screening if you're just going to ignore the results and make up stories to explain away what's in your DNA.
> 
> You could have done that for free.


This is 6.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 26, 2011)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 1. This is the internet.  Your skin color doesn't mean shit here.
> 
> 2. You have no idea whether your ancestors were raped or not.  Yes, it happened, as did consensual sex with slaves.  Citing lack of marriage or even love does not preclude consensual sex.  You are just grasping at straws, and making your ancestors out to be victims, and thus soaking up the same feeling of victimization yourself.  That's rather pathetic.
> 
> ...


dang, that is about the first post you've made here than i can agree with


----------



## Jos (Feb 26, 2011)




----------

